# Rahmen neu pulvern



## Franzi (7. April 2002)

Ich möchte meinen Rahmen entlacken und neu pulvern evtl. auch lackieren lassen. Gibt´s eine Möglichkeit im Spessart oder Odenwald? Eine Preisangabe wäre auch sehr hilfreich.

MfG, Franzi.


----------



## Zottel (7. April 2002)

Hi 

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das die Leute vom Zweiradteam Keller und Bauer in Elsenfeld eine Firma an der Hand hätten die so Sachen machen würde.
Frag doch einfach mal nach

Gruss Zottel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (8. April 2002)

Frag mal die:  http://www.bikehouse-frankenstein.de/

Die machen das aber nicht selbst sondern senden den Rahmen dahin: http://www.maxx.de/

Und die Pulvern


Gerald


----------



## eDw (8. Mai 2002)

Hi,
In Heimbuchenthal im neuen Industriegebiet gibts jetzt eine Firma, die macht Pulverbeschichtungen. Ob fuer Fahrradrahmen weiss ich nicht. Schau mal im Telefonbuch/Gelbe Seiten.

Gruss
Erik


----------



## eDw (10. Mai 2002)

Hi,
ich nochmal.
Es gibt im Spessart jetzt auch eine eigene Bike Marke. http://www.stroppy.de/ vertrieben von http://www.race-worx.de
Die Jungs waren frueher in Leidersbach und haben ihren Laden jetzt in die Glattbacher Str. nach A-Burg verlegt. Sie kommen aus der DH und Dirt Ecke, haben jetzt aber auch einen tollen (gepulverten) XC Rahmen. 
Dort kannst Du Dein Bike bestimmet auch neu Pulvern lassen.

Gruss Erik


----------

